# Some Pretty "Rad" Snowboard Chicks!



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

That's a weird looking kitchen


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

whole thing was pretty good. i liked the editing.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd let one of 'em make me a sammich!


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Funny thing is I had Amazon open also, so I looked up the title to see if a full length movie came out...well lets just say don't do it with kids in the room.


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

Full movie is out free on vimeo &#55357;&#56841;
https://vimeo.com/m/54117174
They slso have an older movie
https://vimeo.com/m/32350947


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> I'd let one of 'em make me a sammich!


Haha oh god. Such an original joke!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> Haha oh god. Such an original joke!


You......can make me a sammich..........I like sammiches!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I make the best knuckle sammich this side of the mason dixon. 








_
I'm just joshin - don't want anyone to get the wrong idea I'm trying to be some interweb toughguy_


----------



## SnowBasic (Sep 3, 2013)

Pretty damn awesome and inspirational. Mad props to any great boarders whether guy or lady.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Glad I snuck in here. Great video.


----------

